# Last leg seaway challenge



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Sunday June 21 at Grenville Fish and Game club. Angel and the club have been working non stop on a new course with 40 different targets. New roads and loads and loads of stone and gravel. We are trying to have a dry course but please bring a pair of rubber boots in case things do not get completely finished.This should be a great shoot and hope to see you all there. Paul


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Paul I did send Angel an email this morning but maybe you can answer my ques. so all will know.
Starting time - random or shotgun

Also if you could possibly supply a list of possible places to stay as a few from Durham are going to drive down on Saturday

Thanks Randy


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Looking forward to the final shoot!

I couldn't make Durham's shoot on Sunday (the missus had overruling engagements on Sunday) but I hear it was awesome.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*shoot info*

7:30-10:00 registration random start. Calling for rain end of week please bring boots. and bug dope. looking into the comfort inn for a better rate will post info later. thanks Paul.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Accomodations*

My place is open to tents and campers for saturday night. We are only 5 mins from the shoot and just off hwy 416 at spencerville. We have an inground pool and can probably arrange a bbq and beer on ice if needed. Pm me if interested.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:Im in,BEER and BBQ.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*beer and bbq*

Will now have to be B.Y.O.B. Definately cannot afford to supply Dodge.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Maybe dodge*

Only if he brings one of those turkeys he shot... and no not with hot sauce dann we want to taste the bird lol lol ...:darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*accomodations*

Comfort inn brockville $95/night discounted from $105,Angel has spoken to them and if you mention the archery shoot you will get the discount. We were hoping for a better deal but they are already almost booked for the weekend. Make sure you phone right away to get a room. There are several other hotels in Brockville as well. I was at the club tonight clearing out the final lanes. With the forcast ahead it is a definate must for rubber boots as the equipment may not be able to complete the roads. The club has taken on a huge venture trying to get the new road complete but with all the rain things have gone slower than expected. This should be one nice course when all complete!! The club is trying to make the outdoor course wheelchair accessable in the near future!! Hope to see you all there! Paul. because of Angels and Lynn's schedule you can contact me by email at [email protected] or pm. i will check email daily and pms in the evenings!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

We know how hard working all you folks are at Grenville.Will be there rain or shine.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*accomodations*

I am going to have to back out on the bbq and beer at my house! My wifes Aunt is not doing very well and the family was called in tonight. Not sure what is going to happen at this point, so its probably best just to cancel for now! Paul.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*sorry to hear*

our thoughts are with you and the family... family first always...ted


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*bbq*

BBQ is off but i should be able to make the shoot on Sunday. If for some reason I do not make it, Good luck to all and most of all have fun! Paul.


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Congrats*

Looks like I won't make the last shoot. 
Congrats to Alex. Right now he has me beat by 2. Guess I blew it in Durham. It has been a tighter run this year.
Good luck to DD on Sun a 406 will catch him up with me. Well within' reach for Dan.
See you all soon and have a great shoot.

Dave:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*good luck to all*



0dh3 said:


> Looks like I won't make the last shoot.
> Congrats to Alex. Right now he has me beat by 2. Guess I blew it in Durham. It has been a tighter run this year.
> Good luck to DD on Sun a 406 will catch him up with me. Well within' reach for Dan.
> See you all soon and have a great shoot.
> ...


it may have been closer if was feeling better bro


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*where*

can we have club address want to try out my new gps hopefully getting it tonight for fathers day with postal code if one thanks sunday looks good weather wise ....


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*address*

2596 Campbell road north, Prescott,K0E-1T0 Ontario There is also a map on the Grenville fish and game club website under the facilities tab at the top of the page! Hope everyone can make it!!


----------

